# R2O Aquariums - NEW Shipment of over 250 Fish plus Inverts.....



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Over 250+ Fish and Inverts have arrived from the Philippines.

Super Healthy Order - All fish are in perfect health.

Lots of fairy wrasses in Medium, Large and X-Large.

Snails will be $0.75/each!

Purple Firefish
Red Firefish
Yellow Watchman Goby
Red Spotted Cardinalfish
Golden Stripe Cardinalfish
Scooter Blenny
Arc Eyed Hawkfish
Purple Dottyback
Pink Anthias
Coral Beauty
Lyretail Anthias
Auriga Butterflyfish
Klein's Butterflyfish
Saddleback Butterfly
Temminckii Wrasse
Two Spot Wrasse
Black Lionfish
Sebae Clownfish
Longnose Butterflyfish
Copperband Butterflyfish
Clown Tang
Yellow Angel
BubbleTip Anemone
Feather Dusters
Sea Hares
Chocolate Chip Starfish
Sally Lightfoot Crab
Assorted Snails


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

nice list
whats tomorrows hours, or should i say todays?


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

This is a partial lust theres much more then this
Opening at 1 today


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

What kind of bubble tips do you have Thanks


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

r2oaquariums said:


> This is a partial lust theres much more then this
> Opening at 1 today


Partial "lust" indeed....


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

what kind of inverts? Freshwater or Salt?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

What snails did you get? I'm looking for margaritas, cerith, nerites, black turban.........


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

They're trochus snails, the same kind he's been getting for many years. Some really interesting temminckii wrasses. At least I think they are temminckii.


----------

